# 50' 0/1 ga wire less then 95 cents a foot



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

Install Bay 0/1 Gauge AWG 50' wire, Power Cable Blue - eBay (item 160370695473 end time Mar-16-10 20:08:50 PDT)


----------



## sniper5431 (Dec 8, 2009)

CCA but still good deal


----------



## DarkScorpion (Nov 22, 2009)

I wonder if it's true 1/0


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

I will most likely be getting some to use in my boat


----------

